# Lost citizenship card



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

My son's friend is a Canadian citizen living in Australia. He has just lost his wallet which contained his citizenship card.

How does he get a new one? Does he contact the Canadian Embassy in Melbourne? He seems to think that he can't get it renewed.

Thanks
Dolly


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Yes, he can get a replacement citizenship card. Details here:

Application for a citizenship certificate under Section 3


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

That's great! Thank you so much. Will forward link to him.

Dolly


----------

